# NO INTEROP-Install Here Drive+ and Here Maps on Lumia Device WIN 10



## galati (Dec 26, 2015)

Just install Lumia Car App on your Phone from Store . After finish instaled this , open it and touch the Here Drive on the screen and follow the steeps . No necesary interop or hacking your registry .  Just installed on my Lumia 640

Update on 23.01.2016
All this app is again on store , so no neccesary nothing else , just install all Here app from official Windows Store


----------



## jhoff80 (Dec 27, 2015)

I prefer the built-in Maps app anyway, but I just tested this out anyway... it doesn't work on the 950XL.


----------



## dxdy (Dec 27, 2015)

galati said:


> Just install Lumia Car App on your Phone from Store . After finish instaled this , open it and touch the Here Drive on the screen and follow the steeps . No necesary interop or hacking your registry .  Just installed on my Lumia 640

Click to collapse



yeah, we know that... can easy install from "My library"
i installed many missing apps on that way on Lumia 640 (installed Lumia Panorama, old TuneIn Radio, old Camera 360 in that way)...

but W10M devices (950, XL and 550) cant install Here apps.


----------



## derausgewanderte (Dec 28, 2015)

another easy way is to use luminous links app or sysapp pusher. worked fine here.


----------



## Osprey00 (Jan 3, 2016)

I reset my Lumia 640 yesterday (keeping nothing, even erasing the SD card and not even restoring my backup) and was surprised to find that Here Drive+ and Here Maps simply re-installed. In fact every app that came pre-installed (including a lot of AT&T bloatware) got re-installed, even though I had since upgraded to Windows 10. So, I didn't need to install the Lumia Car App or sideload the XAP files. I don't know why it worked automatically and effortlessly for me when other people have lost these apps and have had to manually re-install them.


----------



## dxdy (Jan 3, 2016)

Osprey00 said:


> I reset my Lumia 640 yesterday (keeping nothing, even erasing the SD card and not even restoring my backup) and was surprised to find that Here Drive+ and Here Maps simply re-installed. In fact every app that came pre-installed (including a lot of AT&T bloatware) got re-installed, even though I had since upgraded to Windows 10. So, I didn't need to install the Lumia Car App or sideload the XAP files. I don't know why it worked automatically and effortlessly for me when other people have lost these apps and have had to manually re-install them.

Click to collapse



is problem is only with Lumia 550, 950 and 950 XL (W10M devices)


----------



## Osprey00 (Jan 5, 2016)

dxdy said:


> is problem is only with Lumia 550, 950 and 950 XL (W10M devices)

Click to collapse



OK, that's good to know. Still, the OP said that he has a 640, so that's why I responded. I have a 640, too, and didn't need to use the method that he offered.


----------



## DaveinAsia (Jan 5, 2016)

dxdy said:


> is problem is only with Lumia 550, 950 and 950 XL (W10M devices)

Click to collapse



I reset my 640. (w/OS build 10586.29) and I have been unable to reinstall HERE maps and drive despite trying the numerous methods enumerated in related threads.


----------



## winphouser (Jan 5, 2016)

DaveinAsia said:


> I reset my 640. (w/OS build 10586.29) and I have been unable to reinstall HERE maps and drive despite trying the numerous methods enumerated in related threads.

Click to collapse



What happens when you try the retail package method?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62938214&postcount=3


----------



## galati (Jan 6, 2016)

DaveinAsia said:


> I reset my 640. (w/OS build 10586.29) and I have been unable to reinstall HERE maps and drive despite trying the numerous methods enumerated in related threads.

Click to collapse



I think this metod function only if you installed on your Lumia device with win 8.1 these apps , moved on the sdcard  ,before upgrading to win 10 . The truth is i have this apps on my phone before and i dont erase the sdcard when i upgrade to win 10 . After that upgrade , the phone , keep my backup and reinstall all my apps from my outlook acount on the store . Try this metod , and if that work , just push the thancks button


----------



## DaveinAsia (Jan 6, 2016)

winphouser said:


> What happens when you try the retail package method?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62938214&postcount=3

Click to collapse



I'm asked whether I would like to "Install app?". After pressing Install, it blanks for half a second and then returns to the file explorer without having installed anything.

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------




galati said:


> I think this metod function only if you installed on your Lumia device with win 8.1 these apps , moved on the sdcard  ,before upgrading to win 10 . The truth is i have this apps on my phone before and i dont erase the sdcard when i upgrade to win 10 . After that upgrade , the phone , keep my backup and reinstall all my apps from my outlook acount on the store . Try this metod , and if that work , just push the thancks button

Click to collapse



Too late to try your suggestion. I had already updated to Win10. Clean wiped everything, including SD card. No luck. Thanks for your suggestion just the same.

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------




winphouser said:


> What happens when you try the retail package method?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62938214&postcount=3

Click to collapse





jhoff80 said:


> I prefer the built-in Maps app anyway, but I just tested this out anyway... it doesn't work on the 950XL.

Click to collapse



I wish I did too. Alas, I prefer the clean UI of the Here apps over the new Microsoft Maps. It's too small and too cluttered for me.


----------



## galati (Jan 6, 2016)

[/COLOR]
Too late to try your suggestion. I had already updated to Win10. Clean wiped everything, including SD card. No luck. Thanks for your suggestion just the same.

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------





Did you have any friend with a 640 or another Lumia with win8.1 who want to help you ?? Just put your outlook acount on it and download the Here , put your sdcard on this phone , and move the app in . After that move the sdcard on your phone , and reset , but dont erase your card 
Try this


----------



## DaveinAsia (Jan 15, 2016)

galati said:


> [/COLOR]
> Too late to try your suggestion. I had already updated to Win10. Clean wiped everything, including SD card. No luck. Thanks for your suggestion just the same.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a pretty good suggestion. Unfortunately, I don't know a single other person who uses a Windows Phone where I live, let alone a 640.


----------

